# Fence stops..



## awoodman (Dec 15, 2010)

These are easy to make. I use them for drilling doors for concealed hinges...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a very simple stop system by using spring loaded hinges with blocks attached for left and right. They are attached to a strip of wood that lines up with the length of the DP fence. There's no measuring involved. It helps to have a dedicated DP for drilling hinge holes.












 









.


----------

